# CLAUSING COLCHESTER, ENGINE LATHE, 11" X 30" - $3900 (seattle)



## Nogoingback (Jan 9, 2020)

█►CLAUSING COLCHESTER, ENGINE LATHE, 11" X 30"
					

CLAUSING COLCHESTER, ENGINE LATHE, 11" X 30" call for more photos and details Ask for Matt https://machineinventory.shop/shop?olsPage=products



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## seasicksteve (Jan 9, 2020)

That is a sweet little lathe. Looks to be in nice shape, I have a couple 13' and have has several 15" over the years, never had one of the 11" but they are niice


----------



## Janderso (Jan 9, 2020)

I sure love my 15X50


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 9, 2020)

This is the same "Matt" who has been listing stuff in Sacramento. I spotted it immediately because he likes to use funny characters leading the title in his ads. His phone number (860 929 6718) is Hartford, CT. His website does not give a location https://machineinventory.shop/


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 9, 2020)

Good catch.  Even assuming they're a legit business, it's sleezy to advertise a machine 3000 miles away without disclosing that fact.  Their website doesn't even identify where they're located.  Too bad, it does look like a nice machine.


----------

